# Methode in Eventhandler per Properties



## daWonderer (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei der mehrfachen Verwendung einer Methode in Event-Handlern von JTextField.
Ich habe eine Methode geschrieben, welche ich aufrufen möchte beim Keypress-Ereignis von bestimmten Textfeldern.
Diese Methode hatte ich im actionPerformed-Event eingetragen. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass das keyPressed-Event günstiger ist. Jedoch wenn ich im Properties-Window den Methoden-Name entferne und beim keyPressed hinzufügen möchte erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

"Cannot attach to the event handler
 The event handler is already used for an event of another type"

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Murray (4. Dez 2008)

Verrätst Du uns auch noch, mit welcher IDE Du arbeitest?


----------



## daWonderer (4. Dez 2008)

Oh, sorry.

Ich verwende NetBeans 6.0.


----------

